# Topics > Books >  Book "The Math(s) Fix: An Education Blueprint for the AI Age", Conrad Wolfram, 2020

## Airicist

computerbasedmath.org

wolfram-media.com/products/the-maths-fix.html

computerbasedmath.org/the-maths-fix

Book "The Math(s) Fix: An Education Blueprint for the AI Age" on Amazon

----------


## Airicist

Conrad Wolfram - TheMath(s)Fix

May 21, 2020




> "The Math(s) Fix: An Education Blueprint for the AI Age by Conrad Wolfram
> A groundbreaking book that exposes why maths education is failing worldwide and presents the fix as a fundamentally new mainstream subject.

----------


## Airicist

The Math(s) Fix: Question Time with Conrad Wolfram

Aug 6, 2020




> Two months ago, we launched The Math(s) Fix but ran out of time to cover many of the questions about the book; what it proposes and the consequences. Thus, we're dedicating this live Q&A session with Conrad Wolfram to discuss some of the topics that have come up from the launch event. It will cover the future of education, preparing students for increasing automation in the AI age and how—together—we can fundamentally reform maths to empower all of society.

----------

